# Nerdariostomp's 12g long (flooded and stocked!!1)



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Cant wait!


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

i just love 12g longs.

And that piece of DW is amazing, no doubt i will be watching this build

good luck


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks! I was really excited to find it. It has a lot of pockets and crevices to plant.


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes (Jul 29, 2007)

Your little guy looks pretty excited  sweet setup...I'll be staying tuned!

I have cpd's in my 13 gallon rimless...they are very shy, but no jumpers - yet! I have tons of plants for them to hide in, so that seems to help. With your big clearing area, they may not feel as secure to venture out from the wood on the left. Then again, you never know!


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah I really like the way they look but I'd rather have some more active brave fish. I think my white clouds have spoiled me. My son loves fish a lot and he'll love the fact that this ones going in the bedroom. Now I can stare at two tanks while I'm up with insomnia


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

I can't wait to see this get going!


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

Busted out the trusty ol nikkor 50mm f1.4 lens for some shots of the main piece of driftwood. I will eventually take this more seriously and actually set my white balance. 

This is the side that will face out









The biggest pocket that will be planted.









Some more of the close details









This is part of the emersed end. There's another pocket here that will have something interesting happening in it









This is the side facing the left









Closer









And the backside. Also very cool but I want to take advantage of the sweet pool that is created by the growth that wraps around the other side. 









Picked up a yoga mat today, some supplies to hang the light and the aquasoil comes tomorrow. I'll give myself till Friday to place a plant order from a member and then next week the planting and waiting will begin. I'm thinking a lot of anubias petite and some HC as well as a low light moss to cover the wood.


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

Seemed very crowded with the seiryu stone in there so I think ill sleep on this design for now. Thinking of some anubias petite growing on the wood and some staurogyne repens and HC to transition down the slope. I think ill forego the large emersed plant for the time being but I'm trying to think of something compact and colorful to break up the greenery ill have going on. Going to order everything before this weekend


----------



## Mike00726 (May 23, 2011)

Bad ass


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

Wow! Amazing piece of driftwood! 12 gallon longs are awesome. Subbed!


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

Posted a WTB thread today for what ill be starting with in terms of plants (any seller reccomendations or offers if you have most of this would help)

Staurogyne repens around the tree (mostly in the back) surrounded by a carpet of glosso up top. Taller parts of the tree will have anubias nana petite tied to it and some moss (still not sure what will look best without going crazy) and then some HC to carpet down the hill. Might need to find an interesting low height wide plant (probably a crypt or normal anubias) to fill the cool pocket up front. I figure something to add some color but not so big that it'd overpower things.

I will probably also slope the hill high in the front right corner to create some more balance and keep it visually interesting.


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

And after a nice long nap with my son I find all plants I need are taken care of. Thanks to Colorful and EdwardN I should be planting by next week.


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

Got the evil eye from my wife the day I set this up so it was banished to work where I already had 2 tanks. So I took my Guppy/Otto tank and pulled the female guppies to take home to the boys. Pulled most of the plants and mopani wood as well and put in some seiryu stone and left some crypts and hair grass. It's now my CRS tank and they look great on the Eco complete substrate!

But I digress...this is what you all want to see










Staurogyne repens up top surrounded by glosso till the bottom of the hill fading into HC for the rest of the bottom. One anubias nana in the pocket and Taiwan moss tucked all over the wood. Thanks to Colorful for those plants 

Came home today to find my other shipment of plants from EdwardN. Ordered some anubias nana petite to attach to the wood and got that and then some! 

Very awesome community I've stumbled on for sure. I'll post some cooler shots at work tomorrow when I have more time. Came in to work at 6am to break down and condense my tanks and trim and clean up the plants. Left work an hour late and then came back for another hour to get the 12 long setup. I'm ready to drop but my workspace looks amazing!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Great tank. That wood is going to look beyond terrific once it's submerged.


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks! I really like it too. Thanks again for the awesome shrimp food! I've really been thinking about just doing nano cats or Otto and shrimp in here now. They're so active! Just need to figure out a good way to cover it with meowschwitz's experience with the shrimp paratroopers


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You'll have no problem keeping shrimp in the tank as long as the parameters remain stable and comfortable for the shrimp you decide upon.

I've only lost one shrimp the past few years due to a climber and that was an Amano that was near the end of its days.


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> You'll have no problem keeping shrimp in the tank as long as the parameters remain stable and comfortable for the shrimp you decide upon.
> 
> I've only lost one shrimp the past few years due to a climber and that was an Amano that was near the end of its days.


My shrimp, I suspect, jump because of where the tank is located. It's right next to my computer, so I constantly get up and walk about in front of it. I'm also on the second floor, so the ground shakes more when someone walks. Plus, I'm near a bus stop, so every once in a while, a bus comes in like an earthquake, and that probably startles the shrimp a bit.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

This has got awesome written all over it, I can't wait to watch it progress


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

well, it's in my cubicle at work, so there's definitely a lot of people coming through, tons of people who don't know (or forget) that I have a tank and like to bang on our walls, so i'd rather keep the shrimp in my newly scaped and glass top secured 10 gallon










Anyways, again I digress. Shot some less-terrible photos at work today of its current state. I don't think the staurogyne repens up top will be working out too well, so I might just foster that in my 10 gallon tank till the main tank is flooded





































anyone who can name the guy in the reflection rules


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

Well unfortunatelya good amount of the glosso was just too far gone. Fortunately though my LFS has some! I'll probably stop one day over lunch and snag some more. Other than that, things are going well. 

I brought my dual t5 normal output light from home and it should provide enough light. Found a marineland light timer at the thrift store for 3 bucks too. Can't beat that.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Looks like the joker! And you probably don't need to worry too much about glass taps. I'd set up a little note card next to it that says please don't tap on glass. I know how people can be at work lol. But many shrimp that I've seen scared jump backwards, then up a little. I've never seen one skyrocket out 
I'm subscribed!


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

I think I will be going with ember tetras and pygmy cory. Not sure how many fish total but id like to have more of the tetras


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

Decided to pick up some fresh glosso at a LFS today and thankfully the stars aligned and I was able to take my lunch and make it back with 15 minutes to spare. Things were slow during everyone's usual lunch hour, so I replanted the foothill and sprayed and resealed things after making sure to get the roots in DEEP


























this should be a little more encouraging to look at daily and I had about 5 patches extra that was added to my shrimp tank, which is doing well. shrimp are molting and active and stoked


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Looking better and better. You could break them up into single plants to encourage quicker growth.

Also be aware that Glosso will eventually spread and take over your HC without some sort of root/runner barrier.


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

thanks for the tip. i'll probably just eventually have to start transplanting/yanking it although I'm sure now would be a good time to get such a barrier setup, huh?

do you know of anyone that makes something for this? i figured i'd just snag some garden edging or something similar from the local hardware store, but i'm not sure if there's a better option for a submerged barrier


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Get any sort of thin, dark-colored plastic you can and use that. I've even used chopped up milk jugs that have been painted with Krylon in a pinch.


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

Well I got a new iphone and figured I'd snap a pic. Nothing incredibly exciting but nicely humid for sure


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

nice patience hehe... I'd be tempted to flood it already


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

I am quite tempted. Some of my Anubias is not responding as we'll as I'd like which bums me out a bit. May pull them soon and let them live temporarily in the 10g. Still thinking of ember tetras and Pygmy Cory cats once said flood happens


----------



## Silmarwen (Sep 21, 2012)

I, like many others, am in love with that driftwood  It's got so much character. Gorgeous tank, I look forward to seeing it come together


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks! I am really looking forward to seeing fish take over the tank. I think they'll be happy


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

I think I have finally decided on fish. Going to go with 10 Pygmy Cory cats and 10 chilli rasbora. Not happening till probably march but I believe I will be flooding soon

Also ordered a 3 stage canister filter some lily pipes, a co2 diffuser, drop checker, aquatek pb regulator and a tank as well as filter media and a set of pfertz fertilizer and root tabs for the tank. 

Getting pumped. Will probably flood in January sometime


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Very nice! I'd bump up both schools tho! You've got a big tank, and I believe you'll want more the second you set the chilis free 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

I wasn't sure how much I could stock the tank. I know with co2 and lots of plant growth the amount is higher but I wasn't quite sure by how much. What do you think? 12 and 12? 15 and 15?


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

Break the dam! Release the rivaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

nerdariostomp said:


> I wasn't sure how much I could stock the tank. I know with co2 and lots of plant growth the amount is higher but I wasn't quite sure by how much. What do you think? 12 and 12? 15 and 15?


Try 12 and 12 when everything until everything is balanced. Then decide if you want more. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

Sounds good. I probably won't be stocking for a few months which is a lot of time to think about fish. I'm pretty sure I'm set on those 2 but we'll see. A co worker has a couple tanks at work with tons of cherry shrimp he's been offering too so I might add some in sooner


----------



## etgregoire (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey I found you on here! I'm going to subscribe to this journal! Looks awesome can't wait to see how it goes!!


----------



## bigd603 (May 10, 2011)

That wood reminds me a lot of the dead alien guy they found in the ship on the original Alien movie.


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for the comments everyone. Looks like I am going to need a powerhead to circulate some of the water around this piece of wood. The backside is totally dead in terms of water movement. 

Anyone have any recommendations on a really really small powerhead? I am trying to keep the equipment very minimal in this tank.


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

Picked up another portion of glosso today and planted it. Also snagged some more Anubias for my other tank's driftwood which experienced an almost total die off after 5 days of cold shipping with no heat pack or humidity. Ill be careful when buying plants from now on.


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

Really looking forward to following this one! Lovely scape and tank size.


----------



## briansbelle (Apr 24, 2009)

Tagging along! Love the driftwood!


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

*Nerdariostomp's 12g long wild tank (getting it together, need advice)*

Well it's been an interesting last couple of months but I finally got things about as finalized as I'd like and the algae and diatoms have died down significantly. 

Anubias, java moss, staurogyne porto velho, Brazilian micro swords, pellia moss on the cholla and hc on the right










New atomic diffuser this week and some fish by the weekend I hope


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

*Nerdariostomp's 12g long wild tank (getting it together, need advice)*

Staurogyne Porto velho has taken off and some pennywort is floating. Got a school of 12 borora maculatus for now and we'll add some others once they're around locally. 









Also I've been pretty busy at home hahaha. Some tanks for plant grow out and for keeping new species. Betta albimarginata, some shelldweller multis, marbled longfin bristle nose pleco, RCS, killifish and either the kribensis or the guppies/endlers are coming down here.


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

*Nerdariostomp's 12g long wild tank (getting it together, need advice)*

I figured it'd be cool to see from above


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

Are those nana 'petite' on the DW?


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes they are. Both were sold as nana petite but one is much smaller and grown better. I bought some more this weekend too which is a lot like the smaller variety in here.


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

Picked up some more chillis for a total of 19 and a school of 10 Pygmy Cory cats. My friend threw in a few of his blueberry shrimp as well so we'll see how things balance out. Everyone's getting along splendidly.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Coming along nicely!


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks! It's definitely going to look a million times better once the staurogyne fills in. Honestly I like how this variety carpets a lot more than the staurogyne repens


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

Well, time for an update. Killed some cyano bacteria and the staurogyne has filled in very well. Mini pellia has started to grow too  All 19 rasbora and nano cory are still hanging in as well as 3 "blueberry" shrimp and an assortment of snails


----------



## Shimagoma (May 15, 2012)

ahhh I love this one, this just makes me feel like i need to buckle down and get some co2 ....


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks! It definitely has helped these plants tremendously and depending on the setup you choose it can be fairly affordable


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

Update: now with duckweed and CRS


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

nerdariostomp said:


> Update: now with duckweed and CRS


wow that is coming along nicely.. once you add duckweed - there is no going back from it haha.


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Love it, so lush & green! I'm going to have to get one of these tanks.. every one I see I fall head over heels for.

I'm in Ohio as well, but Columbus. Not too fond of our LFS's... got anything better there in Newark?


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

Unfortunately Aquarium Adventure is about as good as it gets in terms of the LFS in Columbus. They have sales periodically that make their plant/livestock prices more bearable but they have the best selection. 

The CAFE club (columbus area fish enthusiasts) has been the best thing for me though and I've met a lot of really awesome people through the club and found a lot of great plants and fish species and info. Check it out if you get a chance. 

Yeah I should have put "added" duckweed. I forget how they came in but they're in the long arduous process of eviction now


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

yeah what i meant is it's SO difficult to get rid of them all but they do add a nice touch to your tank, just a pain in the butt to work with if you are trimming or any kind of maintenance.


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah, I got sick of them and they were reducing the light too much for the staurogyne so I pulled them


----------

